# Computer Freezes When iPod Is Plugged In



## andybrownjs04 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello,
i wasn't sure whether to post this under as hardware but i was thought it might be and error within XP or my iPod. I am using Windows Xp Professional and for 4 months now my iPod has worked fine when i plug it into my computer, but the other night i went to plug it in and my computer froze, then when i pulled it out again the computer unfroze. It's been doing this for the last week and i can't work it out. I have scanned my computer for viruses and there are none and i have tried using my ipod on my other computer and that works fine too. My friends ipod also causes my computer to freeze when it's plugged in. Any ideas what this might be, or how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd try Johnwill's USB remedy:



Johnwill said:


> First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.
> 
> Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
> 
> ...


----------

